# Ceramic Tweezers



## Tornalca (20/3/14)

Source : http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-must-for-rebuilders-ceramic-tweezers.html

Making a micro coil right on the deck of the rebuildable - by firing the PV. Since the tweezers are heat resistant (ceramic) it gives the user a whole new way to rebuild with ease.




http://www.fasttech.com/search?Heat Resistant Stainless Steel Tweezers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Source : http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-must-for-rebuilders-ceramic-tweezers.html
> 
> Making a micro coil right on the deck of the rebuildable - by firing the PV. Since the tweezers are heat resistant (ceramic) it gives the user a whole new way to rebuild with ease.
> 
> ...



that is a MUST have

thanks @Tornalca for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (20/3/14)

Nice find @Tornalca


----------



## Tornalca (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> that is a MUST have
> 
> thanks @Tornalca for sharing



I have added both flat and pointed tip just incase


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Can one get these locally somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Can one get these locally somewhere?



im sure builders should have?


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> im sure builders should have?


I was thinking either them or communica

Will check and find out..


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Communica stocks them but it is hells bells expensive, close to R350.


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Someone just forward that link to Rob, he doesn't have that in his toolbox yet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Good tools are expensive @BhavZ - my small side cutters I use are about 3 x that - Quality has always a price, but you'l never need to replace them. I think ceramic tweezers are a must for anybody doing coiling as you can not short out the coil.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Agree completely @johanct, its just that in this particular case it may be more of a want than a need. 

On that note though Builders Express has 2 types in stock, one is for R90 and the other is R190.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Someone just forward that link to Rob, he doesn't have that in his toolbox yet!



No need... have already added it to my Fasttech cart...


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No need... have already added it to my Fasttech cart...



which one did you order from FT @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> On that note though Builders Express has 2 types in stock, one is for R90 and the other is R190.



Ooooo... will take a gander when I venture out of my kennel today!


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Agree completely @johanct, its just that in this particular case it may be more of a want than a need.
> 
> On that note though Builders Express has 2 types in stock, one is for R90 and the other is R190.



Have a look at them all and buy the best quality (vs. penny wise pound foolish). I dissagree a wee bit there  @BhavZ , I'd say its a NEED - so easy to short out, especially when you try making coils in a hurry or when tired.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> which one did you order from FT @Rob Fisher



I've just added it to my cart... I leave the cart open for a while and when I have enough crap I press the send button... but I'm gonna go see what they have at Builders warehouse. I hate waiting.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Have a look at them all and buy the best quality (vs. penny wise pound foolish). I dissagree a wee bit there  @BhavZ , I'd say its a NEED - so easy to short out, especially when you try making coils in a hurry or when tired.


Never thought of that last point.

Quick question though, when building a coil and you short out, how much damage can it cause on a protected device like SVD and does one need to toss that coil and start again?


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

On protective device no immediate damage @BhavZ - how can I put it: if someone slap you once, it doesn't hurt so much, but if someone keeps on slapping you repetitively it starts to hurt seriously. Same with protective devices, and enough shorts even a protective device can fail. The real benefit of isolated tweezers like the ceramic ones come into effect with plain mechanical mods where a battery starts to overheat and dangerously vents.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> On protective device no immediate damage @BhavZ - how can I put it: if someone slap you once, it doesn't hurt so much, but if someone keeps on slapping you repetitively it starts to hurt seriously. Same with protective devices, and enough shorts even a protective device can fail. The real benefit of isolated tweezers like the ceramic ones come into effect with plain mechanical mods where a battery starts to overheat and dangerously vents.



I follow perfectly..

So if you do an ohms check with the SVD and it reads as a short, is that causing damage as well? Or is safe?


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I follow perfectly..
> 
> So if you do an ohms check with the SVD and it reads as a short, is that causing damage as well? Or is safe?


No damage because you are not firing the SVD, you are just measuring the resistance. If you fire it thereafter with the shorted coil, the scenario @johanct sketches comes into play.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No damage because you are not firing the SVD, you are just measuring the resistance. If you fire it thereafter with the shorted coil, the scenario @johanct sketches comes into play.



Perfect, thank you.

So in that case a ceramic tweezer has definitely become a need


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

@BhavZ , its safe for a couple of times, but measuring shorts continuosly will eventually damage the protection circuitry inside the SVD or for that matter, any electronic mod (firing and squeezing coil similtaneously with conductive tweezers).


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

In that case need to learn how to measure resistance with my multimeter.. Just to be on the safe side

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the point of making a coil while firing the PV? The original article from VaporJoe does not explain this.

When I build a coil, I don't fire the PV at the same time? Am I missing something?
I build it, then install it, then check the ohms - and only then fire it to check.
At what point does the ceramic tweezer help me?

I suppose the tweeze and squeeze - but I only do that after checking if the coil is ok

Maybe I've missed something really clear to others....


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the point of making a coil while firing the PV? The original article from VaporJoe does not explain this.
> 
> When I build a coil, I don't fire the PV at the same time? Am I missing something?
> I build it, then install it, then check the ohms - and only then fire it to check.
> ...


I pulse my coils and squeeze once installed. So get them to glow stop firing and squeeze with tweezer. Once or twice I've jumped the gun and squeezed before leffing the fire button go and either the coil pops or you get lucky. Thats not good for the bat as its close to dead short,the current flows through the conductive tweezer not the coil. 
Another thing I need to buy thanks guys......

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the point of making a coil while firing the PV? The original article from VaporJoe does not explain this.
> 
> When I build a coil, I don't fire the PV at the same time? Am I missing something?
> I build it, then install it, then check the ohms - and only then fire it to check.
> ...



Much easier to form coil when the wire is at its hottest


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Ok I get it
Thanks

I fire it until it glows red hot - then as I let go the fire button, while its still glowing but getting dimmer, I quickly try squeeze it. I suppose sometimes you can do as @Gazzacpt explained and tweeze before letting go the fire button.

I never thought of tweezing it while it was glowing and firing. 

Hmmm... 
I see....

Ok this will go into my Want list.
I dont think I really need it now though.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Out of luck, Communica is out of stock and builders does not stock that (they got the info wrong). Voltex do not stock and can't get a hold of falcon. Christenen are willing to import it at R1100 ex vat.


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/3/14)

Mantech?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Mantech?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


They are jhb only but will give them a call.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

My bad, they have a cpt branch


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Mantech does not have


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> My bad, they have a cpt branch


Round the corner from cape mail 

Fastech it is

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

what about this: link here


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

Give these a try - just ordered two this morning, being in the jewelry trade is paying off nicely:
R49 per unit...although i am not sure if it is ceramic or carbon fiber:

http://www.oberholzerbj.co.za/products/d-62-ceramic-tip-160-mm-2074

based in cape town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Give these a try - just ordered two this morning, being in the jewelry trade is paying off nicely:
> R49 per unit...although i am not sure if it is ceramic or carbon fiber:
> 
> http://www.oberholzerbj.co.za/products/d-62-ceramic-tip-160-mm-2074
> ...



They do state "ceramic tip" on the website though - if its indeed "ceramic" then its a steal at R49.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

ok just checked and these look very much like carbon fibre.... page 101:
http://www.agarscientific.com/media/import/04_Tweezers_pgs_85-131_date_17_06_10_web.pdf
i am however waiting on these for drop off today, so will let you know once i have them in my hands.


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> ok just checked and these look very much like carbon fibre.... page 101:
> http://www.agarscientific.com/media/import/04_Tweezers_pgs_85-131_date_17_06_10_web.pdf
> i am however waiting on these for drop off today, so will let you know once i have them in my hands.



I use these carbon fibre tip ones quite a lot in my trade.


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Give these a try - just ordered two this morning, being in the jewelry trade is paying off nicely:
> R49 per unit...although i am not sure if it is ceramic or carbon fiber:
> 
> http://www.oberholzerbj.co.za/products/d-62-ceramic-tip-160-mm-2074
> ...


I contacted them now, it is R49 excl vat and they said that they are ceramic

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

Great ordered two. Should be here soon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (17/6/14)

do they courier or post ?

and the rates ?


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

shabbar said:


> do they courier or post ?
> 
> and the rates ?


They post and courier

no prices available online, I sent a request for a quote, waiting for feedback


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

I will ask the guys as soon as they arrive. there is a few jewellery suppliers in Jhb and Durbs. But Oberholzer was the only one that specifically stated ceramic. 

Oberholzer is just around the corner from the V&A Waterfront so the guys are dropping it off mahala. 



Durbs is JEWEL TEC
Phone:031 205 5111
Fax:031 205 5786
Email:info@jeweltec.co.za
*Physical Address:*
379 Umbilo Rd, Durban, 4001

Pretoria is GOLDSMITH & JEWELLERY SUPPLIES
Phone:012 323 1178
Fax:012 325 3625
Email:juliane@icon.co.za
*Physical Address:*
280 Paul Kruger St, Pretoria Central, Pretoria, 0002
*

Hope this helps. 
??*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> I will ask the guys as soon as they arrive. there is a few jewellery suppliers in Jhb and Durbs. But Oberholzer was the only one that specifically stated ceramic.
> 
> Oberholzer is just around the corner from the V&A Waterfront so the guys are dropping it off mahala.
> 
> ...


Did you order through the website?

I registered an account with them and asked for a quote on a few items. How long do they take to get back to you?


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

just received the tweezers. 2 x total was 113.89

shipping will be through normal post for light items nation wide. 

i am first going to test these guys tonight as i am really not sure ceramic can bend, , so if the greater Parow area has a power outage tonight, please note it was me trying to light up a light bulb with tweezers. 

Looks more like rubber, not ceramic. i might be wrong... but the pictures attached is the best i can do for now.


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

well as long as they dont melt or conduct electricity it's all good


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Did you order through the website?
> 
> I registered an account with them and asked for a quote on a few items. How long do they take to get back to you?



I sent a request via the email, at 10:53 a PI came through on my email and that was it. no message just a pdf.
I replied and got an almost instant reply.

Before you order, let me test the tweezers.

I also explained to the bloke what it is going to be used for, as they are jewellery suppliers and seldom think outside the box.... so regarding temperatures i will test it out in our factory. if it melts.... i screwed myself out of R113.

If i blow up tonight...well then there is a funeral and i meet my maker.... and join Him on a vape .

in the meantime contact Daniel Buser:
bjober@mweb.co.za
or through their site www.oberholzerbj.co.za

product SKU: D 62

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

Ok test no 1 temperature. .. lpg gas burner... ruined it. It is supposed to be rated for 1000°C lpg burns at almost double that. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flame-temperatures-gases-d_422.html

Next test.... Moer it into a wall plug...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

Moer it into wall plug... niks gebeur nie. So I think the test is conclusive. ... you will not short it out. And as long as your kanthal reaches below 1000°C the R46 tweezers will be fine. Have to wait on my rba to test indefinitely. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

After LPG test. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> After LPG test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Definitely not pure ceramic tips - might be a ceramic coating at best


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

That does not look good. My Fasttech ceramic tweezers takes the heat of my little Dremel blowtorch with ease with a glowing coil in the tweezers.


----------



## HPBotha (17/6/14)

johan said:


> Definitely not pure ceramic tips - might be a ceramic coating at best


It seams very rubbery... I would say silicone and rubber compound. definitely not the zirconia ceramic tweezers that are on fasttech. com

might work in a pinch...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> It seams very rubbery... I would say silicone and rubber compound. definitely not the zirconia ceramic tweezers that are on fasttech. com
> 
> might work in a pinch...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


In any event, thanks for doing the homework for us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

Thanks for the test! Off to find real ceramic tweezers now!


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

Mine are somewhere between Jozi and Singapore. Left FT HQ on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/6/14)

Bought mine a few other goodies last night.... shipping Eta is only from 2nd of July. From fasttech... local suppliers are moering the prices.... might even resell them and make 890% profit. 

tapatalking on my non vaping S4


----------

